# موقع جميل جميل جميل جميل جدا يحتوي على مبادئ ومشاريع



## المهندس التقني (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء اقدم لكم هذا الموقع 
الذي يقدم مبائ الالكترونيات والعناصر الالكترونية وكذلك العديد من المشاريع الجميلة وهو مقسم الى عدة اقسام كما ترونهُ في الصورة ادناه 










http://www.arabelect.net/

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## المهندس التقني (17 مايو 2006)

عذرا ان قصرت معكم لكن الجود من الموجود


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (18 مايو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من نعمتة وفضلة


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (18 مايو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من نعمتة وفضلة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (20 مايو 2006)

شكرا شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الفهد الرائد (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور على الموقع اخوي


----------



## yousufnasser (27 مايو 2006)

مشككوووووورررر.....


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (29 مايو 2006)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود . جزاك الله خيراً............


----------



## mmzyan (30 مايو 2006)

meny thanks for uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## watany2003 (30 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mora2007 (30 مايو 2006)

الله يباركلك


----------



## chab_jentel (31 مايو 2006)

فعلا موقع بجنن تسلم اديك والله يوفقك ولو احتجت اي اشي في هندسه الكهرباء احنا في الخدمه ولا تستحي احنا اخوان انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس التقني (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الدعاء وسأقدم كل ما اراه ذو فائدة لكم اعزائي


----------



## amrassi (28 يونيو 2006)

_[GLINT] 
جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
 وفقك الله 
[/GLINT]_


----------



## MHasanain (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالبرديسى (9 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الهادي القاسم (9 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وعرفان*

اشكر الاخوة في هذايا الملتق


----------



## عمرو الجيزاوى (10 يوليو 2006)

شكرا
يابشمهندس


----------



## سقراط (10 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## حسن البنا (11 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## الهوينه (11 يوليو 2006)

الموقع مقفل


----------



## نهى بسيونى (11 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
اريد معرفه المزيد هذه اول مره ادخل فيها هنا
وان شاء الله مش الاخيره


----------



## محمد أحمد رضا محمد (15 يوليو 2006)

*egypt*

نشكركم شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الذى يفيد كثيرا الطلاب فى مشاريعهم وندعوا الله مزيدا من التفوق


----------



## watany2003 (16 يوليو 2006)

المهندسين العرب لقد كشف لى موقعكم على احسن العبارات العلميه التى يستفيد منها كل الاخوه فى الدول العربيه لوتمنيت اتمنا ان اكون مهندس حتى افيد مثلكم فانتم خير من تعلم العلم وعلمه
( من علمنى حرفا سرت له عبدا )
والله يعلم الجميع علما حتى المهندسين ولاكن لاذم تكونو خير المندسين فانتم تقومو بعمل للدين
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## haniss (18 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووور أخوي ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## مثال عكاب (18 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخونا العزيز


----------



## air_con (18 يوليو 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _

_شكرا لك على الموقع وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## كرونبه (18 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم الموقع رائع جدااااا


----------



## ابو وليد العنزي (19 يوليو 2006)

للا سف الصفحة غير مسموح فيها يمكن لاني من السعودية


----------



## ghubari (19 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Madel (19 يوليو 2006)

بدي أعرف وين الموقع


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## فائز عبد مسلم (23 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزيل الشكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (30 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك على الموقع المفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
وأتمنى لك التوفيق دائما.


----------



## افاس (30 يوليو 2006)

merci merci merci merci merci merci


----------



## عبد_الكريم (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس404 (2 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك على هذا الموقع الجميل واريد مساعدة من فضلك اريد شرحا مفصلا عن كل من datasheet 7474_7420_7421_7408_7402_7404والrelay واريد ان يكون الشرح مفصلا بالصور والتيارات والمعادلات باسرع وقت ممكن وارسالها الى بريدي الالكتروني وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (3 أغسطس 2006)

هذا موقع لكل ما تتخيل من ..
فى الألكترونياتdatasheet
http://www.alldatasheet.com/* http://www.alldatasheet.com
*


----------



## فراس404 (3 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوره على هذا الموقع الجميل والله يبارك فيكي


----------



## ابو وليد العنزي (20 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف غير مسموح دخول الموقع في السعودية


----------



## bebo13 (22 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="333300"] 
شكرا جدا وانتم" خير امة اخرجت للناس" باذن الله تعالى
[/glow]


----------



## souleaa3 (22 أغسطس 2006)

...................................................


----------



## Error101 (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً اخانا المهندس التقني


----------



## مثال عكاب (23 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك اخي على الموقع الجميل


----------



## hassonah_2002 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير موقع بجنن


----------



## حسين العنزي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً لك - وبانتظار المزيد والجديد


----------



## bebo13 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مصعب العمري (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموقع الرائع


----------



## أحمد شهاب (12 سبتمبر 2006)

لدي سؤال هام
أنا طالب في الفرقة الثالثة هندسة الإلكترونيات وفي هذا القسم يتم التخصص في الفرقة الرابعة إما هندسة تحكم آلي وحاسبات وإما هندسة إتصالات
وأنا حائر في أي القسمين أتخصص وأريد المشورة النافعة فليس لدي معلومات كافية عن المستقبل الوظيفي لكل قسم وأيهما أفضل بالنسبة لي
أرجو الرد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## moaiyad (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tarek-zein (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك 
ونتمنى لك التوفيق والمشاركه الدائمه Tarek


----------



## فراس (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراااا لك على هذا الموقع

واليك هذا الموقع فهو من افضل المواقع العربية على الاطلاق
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/


----------



## ziezooo (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohaliy (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## madridieng (15 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks man


----------



## aalaa (16 أكتوبر 2006)

متشكر جدا على الموقع وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## m.saeed (16 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank U So Much 
And I Ask Allah To Give U The All Goodness That U Wish In This Life And In The Hereafter


----------



## mezhoudi (17 أكتوبر 2006)

:14: merci الله يعطيك العافيه:14:


----------



## never.before (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررر أخى


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (20 أكتوبر 2006)

جزكم الله عنا خيرا والدال علي الخير كفاعلة وكل معلومه اعرفها توضع لك عند الله


----------



## eln (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك. الله يعيشك ويزوجك


----------



## aalaa (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedomar (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم ومزيدا من هده المعلومات


----------



## manal_85 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا كتير الك الموقع كتير مفيد


----------



## ali m (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلموا ايديك كتيير


----------



## bebo13 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

تاموقع ممتااااااااااز ورائع كل الشكر على المجهود الجبار وارجو للجميع الاستفادة من هذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## ouchkat (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النورس المهاجر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابو زيد حمزة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dhaifmd (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراجدا جدا


----------



## ahmed920 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## abdou_moh_ahm (28 نوفمبر 2006)

انت والموقع اكثر من راااااااااااااائعين


----------



## كاتم الآهـــات (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك يا الغالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي وجزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخونا الله يعزك ويديمك للقرية 
وتزيد من مشاركاتك وتنفع بها شباب القرية


----------



## العامل لأجله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر لك جميل صنيعك وزادك الله عطاء


----------



## ouchkat (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخونا الله


----------



## رمزي الحلقي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد تصميم بوابه الكترونيه تفتح بواسطة الريموت كنترول فارجو اذا وجد موضوع حول هذا التصميم 
ان يضاف الى هنا


----------



## abdelmouname (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله اخي الفاضل


----------



## اسماء احمد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا موقع ممتاز


----------



## magdy77 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشككوووووور


----------



## zafly2002 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاد على هدا الموقع الجميل


----------



## شعبان مجدى مطاوع (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
وفقك الله


----------



## علاء عباس1973 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموقع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdalkader (6 يناير 2007)

مشكككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## دي سي (25 يناير 2007)

الموقع محجوب 


لكن مشكور


----------



## ouchkat (27 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد بن شاكر (9 فبراير 2007)

_جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا وكم كنت أبحث عن موقع عربى يجعلنى أشعر بالفخر بالمهندسين العرب الذين تأخر دورهم كثيراًفى الظهور بدورهم فى حماية بلادهم وإخراخ الكثير من المواهب المسلمةالتى رأ]نا منهم الذكاء والإخلاص فى الدفاع عن قضايا أمتهم فى الوقت الذى بخل الغرب فى أن يسمحوا لنا نحن العرب باستعما التكنولوجيا المتقدمة فاليوم دوركم والأمة أمامكم تحتاجكم وتنتظر دوركم الغالى الغالى الغالى جدا فالوقت يمر والدماء تسكبوالأمل موجود ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شعبان مجدى مطاوع (4 أبريل 2007)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رسام2 (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed abo salah (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير ونورك بنور القران


----------



## تعلم (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراًعلى هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## G77 (9 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وحشرك الله مع الانبياء والائمه والصديقين


----------



## محمد أبوالوفا (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ص بس (13 أبريل 2007)

حياك الله 
بارك الله فيك عمل قيم جدا
شكر جزيل
اللهم تقبل أعمالنا قال تعالى :*ربنا تقبل مناإانكأانت السميع العليم*


----------



## محمد شعلان (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك دائما لخدمة اخوانك


----------



## nour el din (16 أبريل 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
very much


----------



## ziadpc (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## awadelrahman (29 مايو 2007)

جزيت خيرا ووفقك الله لما يحب


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

التحيه لاعضاء هذا الموقع الجميل لان هذا الموقع فى غاية الاهميه وشكرا


----------



## موسى بن يعقوب (1 يونيو 2007)

الله الله
فى هذا الموقع


----------



## Mr Qahtani (1 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لكم . . .


----------



## ISSEK (1 يونيو 2007)

merci bien pour ce site c'est tres iteressant pour quelques amis


----------



## محمد الشاذلي (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## Maher_Q (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا, بالفعل موقع يستحق المتابعة


----------



## km6 (24 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك في علمك


----------



## amm-elhady (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً .. وأسأل الله أن يفيدنا بالموقع


----------



## B-F (9 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## am_em (9 أكتوبر 2007)

غفر الله لك ولاهلك..............وجزاك عنا الف خير


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر
راااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## attah (10 أكتوبر 2007)

لف الف مشكووووور


----------



## اراس القيسي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ....... موقع جميل ومجهود طيب


----------



## SKR (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور موقع جميل


----------



## TheTeck (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ما لا أفهمه هو:
لماذا الموقع محجوب من السعودية؟

أرسلت عدة إيميلات لهيئة الاتصالات لفك الحجب، ولكن دون جدوى ودون أي رد!


----------



## نانا السباعي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الباطنية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس التقني قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الدعاء وسأقدم كل ما اراه ذو فائدة لكم اعزائي



شكرا على هدا المجهود


----------



## الباطنية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشور على هدا الجهود الطيب


----------



## الباطنية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هدا المجهود


----------



## ahmadsh (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ahmadsh (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يباركلك


----------



## مظلمي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## صفر و (1 نوفمبر 2007)

chokraaaaaaan


----------



## أروى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاحمديgood (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااان


----------



## الفرعون المصرى2 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## super_eng7269 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

:34: الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## [email protected] (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ali_almatari (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
وفقك الله


----------



## ضرغام البغدادي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

والله موقع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chronic (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ياخي المهندس على الرابط الجيد واتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thank for you and thankyou arain for you


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك ودائما للامام........


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزكم الله خيراً أخوكم ايهاب قنديل حريص جداً علي التواصل معكم دائماً وقد أفتقدكم بعض الوقت ولكن دائماً اثق بما تقدمون لي من معرفة حتي يفتح الله علينا من فضله و يعلمنا مما جهلنا و ننفع به أمتنا والقاكم دائماً علي خير و أستودعكم الله .......................................................


----------



## ahmad fahmy (8 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanks........


----------



## ahmad fahmy (8 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanks & need other
as I want 2 do a semple project 4 1st year communication & cant find except amplifier


----------



## ma_7oda (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

تسسسسسلممممممممم


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## attah (7 يناير 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## العامل لأجله (17 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## ادور (17 يناير 2008)

اسمعو هذا افضل موقع لكن مش زي هذا المنتدي 
شكرا لكم ان هذا لتطوير الافكار العربية 
اتمني ان يكون المستقبل باهر للمهندسين 
مرة اخرة مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بسمة حزن (21 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

مشكور
..
وإذا كان هذا ( الجود من الماجود) ماذا نقول نحن ؟! :7: 
..
اختيار موفق .. بل رائع
..
أخيك​


----------



## سليمان س ر (26 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## asaeng (23 فبراير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (23 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك شكرررررررررررا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

:77:يعطيك العافية


----------



## **المتألق** (26 فبراير 2008)

غريب جداً...!!!
الموقع محجوب لديّ ... في أحد فتح الموقع معه ، وهو من السعودية؟؟


----------



## باونتي (2 مارس 2008)

الموقع محجوووووووب


!!!!


----------



## عبدالله الصايدي (4 مارس 2008)

many thanks to you


----------



## سامي نادر (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي كثيرا


----------



## farasha (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روح الملائكة (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير موقع جميل


----------



## Eng Maryam (18 مارس 2008)

we are really great full for the amazing site


----------



## روح الملائكة (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بلله ارجو المساعدة في مشروع عن المرشحات الرقمية المستخدمة في ultrasound المستخدمة في الكشف عن الجنين عاجل .وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجيك الساحر (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررا وربنا يديك العافية


----------



## الله الوهاب (9 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mechat_eng (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (10 مايو 2008)

الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (10 مايو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ابن العميد (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولحما وطيرا


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## منار يازجي (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شمس الجزيرة (17 مايو 2008)

_جزاك الله خير_


----------



## الطابلوج (24 مايو 2008)

موقع ولا في الاحلاممممممممممممم.


----------



## دايم البوح (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوي الموقع محجوب فيه حاجه كدا ولا كد 
ماادري ليه حاجبينه


----------



## سامي نادر (31 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور .............................................مشكور


----------



## بدرالدين أحمد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور كتير وبتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## thehero (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayham87 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العامل لأجله (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا من الأعماق على جهدك المشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد يوسف زمزم (30 مايو 2009)

انا سعيد جدا بالمشاركة في ملتقي المهندسين العرب واسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## aya.montadar (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر 10000 مرة


----------



## mohammad taha (13 يونيو 2009)

اول ما دخلت الموقع اعطانى الكاسبر رسالة تحذير بوجود فيروسات(تروجان) به ...وارجو الا اسىء الظن


----------



## samirio (17 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على الموقع merci
*


----------



## دموع الرحيل (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم 
ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## جامعي اتصالات (19 يونيو 2009)

عزيزي المستخدم، 
Dear User,




عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح.




Sorry, the requested page is unavailable.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إن كنت ترى أن هذه الصفحة ينبغي أن لا تُحجب تفضل بالضغط هنا.



لمزيد من المعلومات عن خدمة الإنترنت في المملكة العربية السعودية، يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي: www.internet.gov.sa




If you believe the requested page should not be blocked please click here.



For more information about internet service in Saudi Arabia, please click here: www.internet.gov.sa




الموقع مقفل من مدينه الملك عبدالعزيز لييييييييييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drhacker (19 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموقع اذا قمت بزيارته من متصفح Firefox او من Opera فسوف يعطيك رسالة تحذيرية بان هذا الموقع تم تسجيله في قائمة المواقع الغير امنة التصفح :57:، يعني ممكن يسببلك مشاكل بجهازك :12:

هذا كلام Firefox و Opera والله اعلم

ولكن الحق يقال ان هذا التحذير لايستهان به، هذا فقط رائيي الشخصي


----------



## المهندسسس (24 يونيو 2009)

الله يباركلك
ويبارك فيككككككككككككك


----------



## abou3li (26 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا شكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## محمد رضاالسيد (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بارك الله فيكم ويارب يكون موقع يفيد كل المسلمين وخاصة طلاب العلم بكلية الهندسة بشتي انواعها ومهندسين العرب اللهم امين


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

جهد مبارك مشكورين *****


----------



## الطائي البغدادي (19 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني واخواتي ارجو تزويدي بمصادر تخص دراسة الماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات على شكل ملف بي دي اف وشاكر لكل جهودكم المبذولة وفقكم الله لما فيه خدمة البشرية.


----------



## Taipan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اس اخي لكن مضاد الفيروسات اكتشف فيروس بالرابط


----------



## elwaaamr (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونريد المزيد وشكرا


----------



## ابو زيد حمزة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهدك وتقبله منك


----------



## حيدر الناصري (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يرزقكم ويحفظكم


----------



## روحي سما (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شريف عبدالرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حكيم عدنان (14 ديسمبر 2009)

معاك ألف سلام 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فادي السعيد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوسعيد02 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوسعيد02 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## osama.2005 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور


----------



## tl01001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## سنان العمري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks for u


----------



## andaziar_85 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

warning this site used for attacking ....dont believe me see it
click http://i14.servimg.com/u/f14/11/94/58/09/warnin10.jpg


----------



## هاني التماري (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزيت خير*

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من نعمتة وفضلة


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
 لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه​


----------



## Attalsat (2 يناير 2010)

*الموقع متفيرس يا ناااااااس*

الموقع علية تروجان وين 32 محدش يدخل لانة علية ملف سباى اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد .:73::19:​


----------



## satdvbkey (5 يناير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## taktenm (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## taktenm (5 يناير 2010)

مشسكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## majid (6 يناير 2010)

thanx you ya borther 



best regads


----------



## mo7a galal (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mo7a galal (6 يناير 2010)

بس تاموقع فيروس
فيروس فيروس فيروس فيروس


----------



## tl01001 (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شرووف (11 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
والى الامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## س احمد (31 يناير 2010)

عطيق العافية


----------



## hazem101 (31 يناير 2010)

Dont open the link 

intrusion attack


----------



## eng8 (31 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## eng8 (31 يناير 2010)

الكاسبر مش بيفقتح الموقع


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد ان الموقع مصاب وهو الان موقع هجوم


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى التاكد من الموقع باسرع وقت ممكن لانه الان مصدر لهجوم تروجان


----------



## saidi030 (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ....مشكور يا اخي


----------



## المهندس حربي (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير لاكن الموقع عليه فايرس قوي


----------



## زهوة بلال (7 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله على هذا الموقع 
الله ينور عليكم


----------



## hammoud (8 فبراير 2010)

in the name of allah 
hammoud is testing


----------



## ابراهيم الجوالي (9 فبراير 2010)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زهوة بلال (11 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة بصراحة انا مش عرفة اشكركم ازاى
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## technicman (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود بس الكاسبر بيمنعنى من دخول الموقع لإنه يحتوى على تروجان


----------



## الطلياوي2 (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموقع جميل جدا ... وقديم جدا أخر المشاريع مسجل بتاريخ 14/6/2004 
اتمني أن يتم تحديثة ...
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك وفيك


----------



## genie2 (14 فبراير 2010)

موقع يستاهل 
مشكور اخي


----------



## الهـاشمي (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كان الموقع مغلق قبل مده


----------



## mohamed elwany (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
ويسلم يداك


----------



## hammoud (23 فبراير 2010)

هذا الموقع يحتوي على فايروس خطير


----------



## amsr (15 مارس 2010)

اخى كل ادخل على الموقع تظهر رسالة مفادها ان الموقع ضار فهل دى حقيقة وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد....... حقا" مواقع جيدة تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية


----------



## ali tita (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## |الكوبرا| (19 يناير 2011)

اخوتي مرحباا كيف يتم توصيل الميزان اي حساس الوزن الى الحاسب اي عن طريق منفذ الكوم هل احتاج متحكم ام لا او اوصله الى منف الطابعة


----------



## أبوباشا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## acer.7 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حسن الحلفي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

​*الف شكر علي هذا المجهود . جزاك الله خيراً...........*


----------



## a.s.a (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## norel (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرع


----------



## mortar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*أخي الكريم , الموقع لا يعمل !!!!*​


----------



## Belkhatir adda (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم , الربط لا يعمل !!!!


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررر جدا اخى فى الله


----------



## EngTorky (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## safwat azez (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## VIPER KILLER (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ناطق العراقي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

باك الله فيك وزادك علما و تواضعا


----------



## feras12 (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكككككوووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## asna.2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

* شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا*​


----------



## جاد الكريم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد جمال غلاب (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Many thanks for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أحمد جمال غلاب (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank youuuuuu soo


----------



## hussien95 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_it (15 أكتوبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssand need for more


----------



## 78red78 (20 يونيو 2013)

mercci bcp


----------



## م-علي العريقي (21 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااا


----------



## SU1AK (21 يونيو 2013)

الف شكراأأأأأأ


----------



## amineln (21 يونيو 2013)

thank's


----------



## mhmd fysl (29 يونيو 2013)

تسلم كتير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الياباني (2 يوليو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك . . مجهود جميل تشكر عليه


----------

